# my arms are tingling like they are lacking circulation



## TerribleAdvice (Nov 1, 2019)

i am very vascular, they're like oil pipelines. but i am also doing a lot of training. my arms are tingling now like therye going to go numb about 1/3 the way through the workout and for hours afterwards. here is what i am doing and taking. anyone else experience tingling?

workout every day, arms, legs, arms, legs, no rest.

legs day:
10x12 squats
2x12 right leg kickback machine that does glutes, quads, and obliques
2x12 left leg kickback machine

arms day:
4x12 right cable side raises
4x12 left cable side raises
4x12 cable fly lunges
4x12 standing dumbbell curls
4x12 lat pulldowns, focus 6 left and 6 right
4x12 right standing one arm rows
4x12 left standing one arm rows
4x12 overhead press
4x12 bench press

suppliments:
creatine
whey isolate
fiber
stool softener
iodine
glucosamine
super male vitality
alpha test
and Opti-Men high potency vitimin that turns my pee neon yellow instead of clear !

Diet:
mostly hamburger helper, skim milk and v8 juice

my results are incredible, i am clearly the fastest changing person in a very large gym. im just a little worried about my arms feeling like they are lacking circulation. it happens on both legs and arms day


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 1, 2019)

this is great


----------



## Jin (Nov 1, 2019)

Whatever is cutting off your circulation on your arm.....try to recreate on your neck.


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Nov 1, 2019)

been looking at stuff online, i think a nerve is being pinched


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 1, 2019)

u got alot of tiller in you...That diet is very tiller like


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah i am a hard worker. all day with my hands. hope i don't lose control of them because i am pinching a nerve to death. maybe ill just quit working out and get fat again. i wish u guys took me more seriously, this is the number 1 forum on google.


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2019)

Hamburger Helper!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Nov 1, 2019)

going to see a doctor tomorrow, number 1 useless forum


----------



## CJ (Nov 1, 2019)

How are we possibly able to diagnose what you're experiencing? C'mon, be realistic. 

But if I had to though, I'd bet it's the beef stroganoff hamburger helper. That shit's strong!!!  :32 (18):

Lighten up amigo.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 2, 2019)

I wasn't going to comment because it just feeds the dumb but.....cmon man


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Nov 2, 2019)

sorry im just really upset, i was very happy getting into the gym. it helped me quit all my bad habits, and start meeting girls. the doctor is going to tell me i cant lift weights anymore.


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2019)

No he's not.

He's probably going to tell you to stop taking all your supplements, see if that solves the problem, then reintroduce them one at a time to pinpoint the culprit.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 2, 2019)

ok Mr. oil pipeline vascularity, if you really are experiencing tingling sensation in your arms then its probably the iodine potassium. Could be also be the combination of the glucosamine with the iodine, but I'd put the cause on iodine


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2019)

View attachment 8737

.....


----------



## DNW (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm now genuinely confused if hes a troll or not


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 2, 2019)

I jut can't....I don't even know where to start in on this nonsense.


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 2, 2019)

Ive notuced whenever im doing skewatz no matter the weight, my arms go completly numb and it feels as if im going to let go of the bar, becauss i litterly cant feel it.
This just started happening within the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 2, 2019)

my pp always  use to tingle on tren


----------



## The Tater (Nov 2, 2019)

Congrats on getting back into the gym. I would take it easy on the supps as previously suggested and eat food. My favorite hamburger helper is the chili Mac but I haven’t eaten that in a long time. What are your macros currently and what are your goals?


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Nov 2, 2019)

creatine is the only new one, pretty sure its not that. i doubt the doctor knows his ass from his face. i have a scoop of isolate protein breakfast lunch and dinner, and i just eat as much hamburger helper as i can, ill sit and eat for 6 hours out of a thermos, not really counting the macros. my goal is to see how big i can get i just love it! and now... i might not be able to do it anymore


----------



## automatondan (Nov 2, 2019)

If you are a real boy, I'd be willing to place a guess at what might be wrong... That's what you are wanting, right? Us to guess what might be wrong with you...? I bet you have some very minor impingement due to fascia knotting up in your rotators (most likely teres major/minor area), and that is causing nerve issues down your arms. Grab a foam roller and roll your rotators out and then use a tennis ball or lacrosse ball to go deeper if needed. And for fukks sake, stretch a little.


----------



## TerribleAdvice (Nov 2, 2019)

Ok! Thanks!


----------



## Long (Nov 16, 2019)

TerribleAdvice said:


> Diet:
> mostly hamburger helper, skim milk and v8 juice



You are eating enough salt to put down a herd of cattle and I can't take anyone who doesn't drink whole milk seriously. 

You probably are having heart issues because that is a horrible diet.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 16, 2019)

When are you taking the creatine? Pre workout? If I don't use that stuff for awhile. When I'm back on it I get the tingles.


----------

